# Who has biggest selection of compound bows in Michigan



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

It seems to be getting harder and harder to find a large selection of compound bows anymore. I'm in the metro Detroit area and would like to shoot a number of them before deciding what to purchase. I do make it up north and in mid-Michigan often---so those areas would work as well. Any suggestions?


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Jays has a good selection, I hear Schupacs ( not sure of the spelling ) in in the lower part of the state has some as well.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

MOR in Shelby has Hoyt, Mathews, Bowtech, PSE, Prime, Quest and Diamond.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

454casull said:


> MOR in Shelby has Hoyt, Mathews, Bowtech, PSE, Prime, Quest and Diamond.


Add Darton and they'd be good to go! 
<----<<<


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

I drove to Shupbach's from Romulus to try bows out. 

MJC has mostly Hoyt/Matthews very little in between. 
Adam's is a Bowtech dealer - but I've never really looked to see what else they have.

I would drive to Shupbach's. They had everything you needed and more, and they didn't treat me like I was interrupting a smoke break.


----------



## mattrowloff (Dec 30, 2010)

Bay Archery Sales in Essexville MI (1 block east of Bay City on m-25)


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Try VT's on Lapeer rd in Port Huron.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

Jay's has a good selection of new and used bows.


----------



## outdoorsaddict99 (Jul 9, 2016)

Grand Valley Sporting goods in Allendale Mi has Hoyt, Mathews, Bear, PSE, Diamond, Bowtech, and Mission.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Schupbachs gets another vote from me, located in jackson I've been doing business there for 10 years


----------



## eriedawn79 (Jul 1, 2015)

Great guys in the place. Always willing to help and not push you to something you cant afford. No matter your price range they will set you up.


aacosta said:


> Schupbachs gets another vote from me, located in jackson I've been doing business there for 10 years


Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

I have nothing but good things to say about MOR Archery. Always have treated me right.


----------



## rosharb (Sep 5, 2006)

Jay's in Clare. Work with Kevin.


----------



## scooter65 (Sep 23, 2008)

Northwoods in Pinconning.


----------



## 21hunter21 (May 21, 2012)

Shupbach's, I also have heard good thongs about MOR


----------



## slimpickins (Oct 6, 2016)

Shupachs bought a few bows there and the service is great.


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Would you guys ever consider buying a used bow...even from a reputable dealer? I'd be nervous about what had happened to it in the woods before it got to me...


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

TheMAIT said:


> Would you guys ever consider buying a used bow...even from a reputable dealer? I'd be nervous about what had happened to it in the woods before it got to me...


My last three bows were all used, One from a dealer the last two both Bowtech guardian's one for me one for my son from Archery Talk (they have/had a great classified section). Its been almost 10 years they were both one or two seasons old fully loaded less than 1/2 the price of current MY un-loaded bows. there is always risk going new or used.


----------

